# Goodbye Benny



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Benny is the black cat in this photo. He used to belong to my sister but was given to my parents a little over a year ago.










He was hit by a car. Keep him in your thoughts. He really was a perfect little guy. He'll be greatly missed.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's so sad, Heather. It's tragic when death comes so violently. Benny is beautiful, and looks quite young.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Heather.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am sorry that you lost Benny. He is playing over the Brdige now.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

So sorry for the loss of Benny! He was a beautiful kitty! RIP, Benny!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that. Poor Benny.


----------



## caffeine_kittie (Dec 4, 2007)

oh how tragic it was.....i dont know what to say, actually.
its painful to know the cause of his death.
He will always be remembered and loved....forever in our hearts.

Bye Benny. Bless you.


----------

